# Check oil display problem



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Before I take the car in to the dealer, I was wondering if anyone has had this problem. It comes on sporadically. I checked the oil the first few times and level was fine. I have put in an oil pressure gauge and could this be the problem.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Have you read the manual on how to clear the mesage?


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Thanks. I will check the manual today.


----------



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

The check oil sensor is threaded into the side of the cast aluminum engine oil pan and is checked by the computer only at startup. Just a simple peek underneath to see if the wiring isn't rubbed through is about all you can do. Have the dealer pursue it from there if your under warranty.

BTW, the oil pressure sender is on a different circuit and is unrelated.


----------

